# what is the obession with "doggy style"



## riot112 (Jun 28, 2017)

hi there...im.new to this whole forum thing but i have a general question and would like everyones take on it...first off i have been married 2 years now and just recently we my husband and i have changed uo some thing is the bedroom....he is obsessed with doing it doggy style now mind you I don't really mind this position but it seems like every time for the last 2 months that's the only way he's wanted it...and everytime i ask him why he likes it ao much he gets all pissed off andd upset...i guess i just wanna kniw what the big deal is with it...and i will be the big girl and say it im afraid he might bw thinking of somwone else even thku he says hes not.... or here better yet why dont u all tell me why u like doggy so much or other positions as well


----------



## KrisAmiss (May 1, 2017)

Why ask why?

He answers, Yes! I'm thinking of Kris. Happy now?

I like doggy style too. I'm jealous.

And perplexed. He likes what he likes. I like chocolate. Many reasons why. <shrug>


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

You probably mean; "what is my husband's obsession with doggy"

I am not aware of a general obsession out there, although I guess it's common.

as for your husband, a few possibilities:

1. It has greater feeling for him. I e the angle and level of friction give him a better feeling.

2. It caught his fancy while watching a movie or porn video.

3. Its fulfilling some fantasy he has maybe relatively innocent, or maybe like you say, about someone else.

I'm sure there are others.

he should not get upset. Marriage is about communication. He should be able to articulate why
he likes it without wigging out. Unless he has a guilty conscious.


----------



## riot112 (Jun 28, 2017)

i like many things to when it comes down it i guess somwtimea not know is better then knowing but when its a contisant thing when ita 4 out kf the 6 times u do it..gets alittlw old and annoying


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

My wish for you is that this is the worst problem you ever have with your husband.
Because that will mean that you lead a charmed life.


----------



## riot112 (Jun 28, 2017)

i dont live a charmed life maybe its true he does just like the way its feels still no need to wig out on me if i ask why again too


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

He can get the deepest in you this way. You need a small finger vibe to stimulate your lady love. In combination it can be extremely rewarding. 

Ime...sometimes the pounding is just what I want and nothing more 

Either way, you can make it rewarding for yourself. 

OTOH...if you give yourselves an amazing time in this way, simply tell him that it's awesome but I don't want pizza every day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Maybe your husband loves looking at your ass? 
Maybe your husband finds this position is easier on his back/knee/hip/shoulder/wrist or whatever?
Maybe your husband doesn't want you watching the silly faces he makes when he is about to cum?
Maybe your husband finds it easier to see all your naughty bits and watch himself too?

But you're right, why would he get defensive when you ask him about his recent preference? 
Maybe it was your tone of voice?
Maybe you are on the jealous side and he knew you'd jump to conclusions?
Maybe he is ashamed to admit that he is self conscious about the faces he makes?


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> Maybe your husband loves looking at your ass?
> 
> Maybe your husband finds this position is easier on his back/knee/hip/shoulder/wrist or whatever?
> 
> ...



All things in moderation 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riot112 (Jun 28, 2017)

true i guess i never thought of it that why n it couls easily be my tone i always sound pissed off when im  not 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## _anonymous_ (Apr 18, 2016)

Why aren't you obsessed with it? Doggy Style <=> more clitoral stimulation


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*All that I can really say regarding the performance of "doggy" is "smoke'm if you got'em!"*


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

The only reason I can think of he would become defensive when you ask him why, is that he, maybe even subconsciously, thinks there's something odd about that particular desire, and he's a bit ashamed of his new obsession. Or, as previously noted, he might have been turned on to this by some porn and doesn't want to admit the source of his inspiration. 


You may need to approach him gently "honey, I'm not criticising or judging here. In fact, I love that you love my @$$; I'm really just curious if you know why the focus on this one act. I'm happy to indulge in this way, but there are times I'd like to mix it up and do ______ as well"

If he's still offended or upset by your inquiry, you may have to get direct and forceful--tell him to get over it, that you have no desire to be with someone so sensitive, and that if he wants a good relationship, and by extension a good sex life, he has to be willing to open up and communicate.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Maybe your husband loves looking at your ass?
> Maybe your husband finds this position is easier on his back/knee/hip/shoulder/wrist or whatever?
> Maybe your husband doesn't want you watching the silly faces he makes when he is about to cum?
> Maybe your husband finds it easier to see all your naughty bits and watch himself too?
> ...


Early on I was self conscious when my wife would ask me about my sexual preferences. I'd downplay a lot of things that I really enjoyed under the assumption that she didn't really care for them. Big mistake on my part, but there you have it.

Also, to answer the question that OP posed---it feels better, and I can tell my wife likes it which in turn makes it better for me. The visuals are fun, stuff is easier to grab, and I feel more in control.


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

I’m guessing that my 54 years of sex with my wife (She’ll only admit to 52) has allowed me record more sex history on rear entry position from the 1960 until today than most.

As I recall, in the 1960s and part of 1970, some women’s magazine were writing that the doggie position was too animalistic and was not a loving position. And women should
say no to their husband. Today some of those same women’s magazine tell wives to initiate the doggie position.
Why do I like it? Yes, it is more animalistic I suppose and we can scream and talk dirty without destroying each other’s ear drum. And when we do it outside late at night, it allows me to watch out for passing cars and inquisitive neighbors. My ancestors were doing that way to watch out for bears and tigers and other males.

Doggie lets me grab her hips, slap her ass (gently of course and she loves it) and go deep when she wants it deep.
My wife likes it because it allows her to use her vibrator on her clit. She also said she loves the feel of my balls slapping her. And she seems to cum a lot harder and faster in doggie position. 

Her knees bother these days so we don’t do it very much. My advice is that your knees will wear out in 30 years and you’ll wish you had done the doggie when you could. 

The only problem, is when she bends over around the house, I’m ready to mount up!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

riot112 said:


> hi there...im.new to this whole forum thing but i have a general question and would like everyones take on it...first off i have been married 2 years now and just recently we my husband and i have changed uo some thing is the bedroom....he is obsessed with doing it doggy style now mind you I don't really mind this position but it seems like every time for the last 2 months that's the only way he's wanted it...and everytime i ask him why he likes it ao much he gets all pissed off andd upset...i guess i just wanna kniw what the big deal is with it...and i will be the big girl and say it im afraid he might bw thinking of somwone else even thku he says hes not.... or here better yet why dont u all tell me why u like doggy so much or other positions as well


I can understand why him only wanting to do doggy style bothers you.

Making love face to face has a level of intimacy that doggy style does not. Plus doing the same thing all the time gets boring.

However, for some people doggy style enables them to feel more with intercourse. So I wonder if that's his issue?

Have you told him that while doggy style is good, you want some intimacy and some face to face love making?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

_anonymous_ said:


> Why aren't you obsessed with it? Doggy Style <=> more clitoral stimulation


No it does not. Maybe for some women, not for others.


----------



## 241happyhour (Jan 31, 2011)

Not gonna lie as it's probably my favorite position as well. It's grabbing the hips, the front seat view and I could go on and on. Plus my wife likes a thumb in her ass quite often. Also, my wife has a small finger vibe that she LOVES. When she gets close she brings her legs together and then it's on.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

leon2100 said:


> I’m guessing that my 54 years of sex with my wife (She’ll only admit to 52) has allowed me record more sex history on rear entry position from the 1960 until today than most.
> 
> As I recall, in the 1960s and part of 1970, some women’s magazine were writing that the doggie position was too animalistic and was not a loving position. And women should
> say no to their husband. Today some of those same women’s magazine tell wives to initiate the doggie position.
> ...


*Then the loving, husbandly thing to do is to buy her two new knee braces and to just hop on and to hold on for dear life!

If she doesn't throw you off in 8 seconds, then you've completed the ride!*


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Then the loving, husbandly thing to do is to buy her two new knee braces and to just hop on and to hold on for dear life!
> 
> If she doesn't throw you off in 8 seconds, then you've completed the ride!*


I'd love to see the belt buckle awarded for that one.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> I'd love to see the belt buckle awarded for that one.


*My friend, you'd gladly wear it with pride!*


----------



## xitinglife (Jun 25, 2017)

When my wife and I got married, for a few months the only position we had sex in was the missionary. It should be mentioned that she was a virgin when we got married, and consequently very reserved sexually. We've come a long way. But I do remember that even the thought of trying it doggy made her retreat into her little shell. She once said to me that it feels too... base, too animalistic to her. I later found out (and I had earlier suspected this) that she was also very self conscious (albeit she was and is a beautiful woman). So, with her, it was really the fact that she was not, at that time, in touch with her sexuality and feared exploring it. Many years have passed, and she enjoys it now as much as I do. The key to success was long talks. We explored our sexuality together. So, maybe in addition to asking about your husband's "obsession" with doggy style, you should also ask yourself about your reservations or why you even question his preferences.

I was not obsessed with doggy style, but I did always like it. To me, it is a combination of things: control (as in mechanical control - I can go faster, slower, etc), dominance, the view (really, the view is beautiful from back there), and the sensation I get. So it may be the same thing with your husband. Moreover, porn is abundant today and many men watch it. He may have seem something that in his mind is now associated with a wild orgasm, and that is what he now expects.

So, just talk to him. Also, if he does watch porn, suggest to him that he should limit or eliminate it from his menu. It will make his REAL sex life a lot more colorful (spoken from a few years of experience).


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

Doggie style is the first sexual position used by our distant relatives. It is common throughout the animal kingdom. It is why we are attracted to butts. Did you think Missionary style was invented by cavemen?  It allows for very deep penetration and after all, life is all about passing on our genes. It provide a good visual, enables your hands to roam around the woman's body, can hold on to her hips to help your thrusting and as my wife says, she does not have to look at my face and junk.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I envy you.

In my limited resume of lovers, they loved doggie also, but it turned them on so much, they came fast, and we didn't do it often because of this (they were very considerate of my pleasure which was awesome). 

My DH has never tried doggie, with me or anyone else. In fact he has only tried missionary and cowgirl. I miss doggie very much, as it was always my favorite, a real turn on. I'm hoping we can try it sometime soon.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

riot112 said:


> hi there...im.new to this whole forum thing but i have a general question and would like everyones take on it...first off i have been married 2 years now and just recently we my husband and i have changed uo some thing is the bedroom....he is obsessed with doing it doggy style now mind you I don't really mind this position but it seems like every time for the last 2 months that's the only way he's wanted it...and everytime i ask him why he likes it ao much he gets all pissed off andd upset...i guess i just wanna kniw what the big deal is with it...and i will be the big girl and say it im afraid he might bw thinking of somwone else even thku he says hes not.... or here better yet *why dont u all tell me why u like doggy so much or other positions as well*


I like "doggy" for many of the reasons as other posters have replied. I'm in my late fifties and find keeping an erection difficult in the "missionary" position whereas with doggy there is absolutely no problem. This is also true for other positions where I am standing or kneeling so my torso is elevated with respect to my groin. I think the reason for that gravity raises the blood pressure reaching the groin and therefore assists the hydraulics there. Also assisting is there is less blood demand from the major muscles even though thrusting can be vigorous. It is a less tiring position so it helps to be able to keep the erection going. Essentially, you would be getting a lot more thrust for your calories . 
You could try a face to face position by supporting your bum on a sturdy table with a cushion for comfort, he would be able to enter you standing up. Try other positions, maybe involve kneeling as long as his heart is raised higher than his groin.
If erection quality is the issue here, your man's ego is likely to be a sensitive issue I suggest don't directly confront him with it but use your intuition and skills to avoid it being a problem.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Spicy said:


> I envy you.
> 
> In my limited resume of lovers, they loved doggie also, but it turned them on so much, they came fast, and we didn't do it often because of this (they were very considerate of my pleasure which was awesome).
> 
> My DH has never tried doggie, with me or anyone else. In fact he has only tried missionary and cowgirl. *I miss doggie very much, as it was always my favorite, a real turn on. I'm hoping we can try it sometime soon.*


Perhaps some carefully choosen lingerie and assuming the position, maybe he'll get the hint :wink2:


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

IMO, you're overthinking it. It probably has nothing to do with what he's thinking about.

From a man's perspective, it's easier on the back, for example. Missionary is a lot like doing push-ups. Basically, doggy style is just easier and more comfortable.

And honestly, it's a nice view if you like butts.

This is my wife's favourite position, as well. It hits all the right spots and she can change the angle very easily if she wants to by raising or lowering her hips slightly. She can also touch herself if she wants, or thrust her own hips in sync with mine. It allows for movement of both people.

On a related note (and not a complaint) - the man is normally the one doing the "work" during sex, unless the woman is on top (and even then, it's possible he's doing the thrusting, etc...) Doggy style is physically easier and for many of us, more comfortable.



riot112 said:


> hi there...im.new to this whole forum thing but i have a general question and would like everyones take on it...first off i have been married 2 years now and just recently we my husband and i have changed uo some thing is the bedroom....he is obsessed with doing it doggy style now mind you I don't really mind this position but it seems like every time for the last 2 months that's the only way he's wanted it...and everytime i ask him why he likes it ao much he gets all pissed off andd upset...i guess i just wanna kniw what the big deal is with it...and i will be the big girl and say it im afraid he might bw thinking of somwone else even thku he says hes not.... or here better yet why dont u all tell me why u like doggy so much or other positions as well


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I was a Red Dog in a former life.

Missionary for a dog? Ain't happenen'

Oh, the Red Queen hated that notion....taken from behind. She controls men through their eyes and through her voice commands.

Anything done behind her was repugnant. Paranoid she is. 

Pair of stone oval orbs the dog had. A pair she did not obtain.....yet!

Reasons......reasons she had [that] me torn to shreds.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

The view. More traction. The reach around is eaiser. The angle hits different spots. 

Something about a woman with herr ass in the air thats just sexy.

Missionary takes more effort you have to suport all your weight..


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I love this position. Really love everything about it.

My husband prefers missionary, as he finds it more intimate.

But in terms of raw desire, nothing beats from the back.


----------



## riot112 (Jun 28, 2017)

thanka everyone i guess hearing thinga from.other people helps cause all my friends are like oh we dont talk about our sex life... and to answer one posters post yes he loves my ass thats one of his favorite parts of my body i personal am not a fan of it...i gotta big booty haha keep them post coming they are cery help for me 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

riot112 said:


> thanka everyone i guess hearing thinga from.other people helps cause all my friends are like oh we dont talk about our sex life... and to answer one posters post yes he loves my ass thats one of his favorite parts of my body i personal am not a fan of it...i gotta big booty haha keep them post coming they are cery help for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


 "what is the obession with "doggy style?"

It's awesome that's what!!! :grin2:

As a guy, doggy style feels better to me than any other position, and like your husband, I am an ass man. I love to look down and see a woman's slim waste spreading out into her hips. It is hard to explain to women what that image does to a man. It triggers something primal in us. 

If your husband is meeting your needs sexually in other ways, then why is this a big deal I must ask? Why is it annoying? Are you saying you do not derive any pleasure from it at all? 

Why do you need to know WHY it brings him pleasure? Can it not be enough that it just does? And if it does, does that not mean you are succeeding as his lover? 

If the passivity and submissiveness you have to take on for that position bother you, then this is something you have to look into. Because making love is about the two partners submitting themselves to each other for pleasure. You are using him and he is using you.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Rufff!

You do not mention your ages, but older men sometimes like doggy style simply because their body is upright, pushing more blood into their member. Gets them a little stiffer.

It should NOT be the ONLY position...espcially if you are getting tired of it. How about surprising him with a reverse cowgirl?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

There are reasons to like all of the common positions, and all are great - for some people. 

I think the question here is not why he likes doggy, lots of people do, but whether he is willing also do positions that you really like.

I can see how only doggy could seem bad. I have a female friend who is having serious marriage problems, but once mentioned that he husband doesn't want sex in any face to face position, and that makes her feel unloved, unappreciated.

Ideally, roughly half the time your husband would pick the position, roughly half you would. As long as the ones each of you want work reasonably for the other, then that should be fine.

Back when we had sex we sometimes did doggy, but it wasn't either of our favorites. I find it conceptually and visually very fun, but physically for us it doesn't feel as nice as some other positions.


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

A good and funny friend of mine who died about 10 years ago had a comment about doggie style:

"The wife don't much care for it... but the kids enjoy it!!" 

Made me think of the old pioneers who lived in a one room cabin with their 6 kids!


----------



## Primrose (Mar 4, 2015)

Doggie is one of my favorites and I'm a female. The angle is different, and I feel much more. In a way it can be extreme because my SO is on the bigger and thicker side, so it forces me to just "relax and take it" which is a part of submission that really turns me on. It also allows me easier access to clitoral stimulation (via my vibrator) which I need in order to reach climax. 

From a man's perspective (well, from my SO's perspective, anyways).. he's an ass man. He loves the view. He loves the raw intensity of it. Reverse cowgirl is his favorite. Sure, I could allow myself to get insecure and believe it's because he doesn't want to envision my face, but I know it's because he loves to watch the act. He loves to see the insertion, and I know doggie style also offers an excellent view of this. 

I also believe it has a lot to do with how much effort it takes. Holding himself up in missionary can be tiring. I know that I wouldn't want to spend ~20 minutes holding up my entire body weight on top of trying to please my partner AND making sure I am able to enjoy it as well.


----------



## riot112 (Jun 28, 2017)

i dont mind it i do like it when we havent done it that way in a while i think i was over thinking it just seemed like i said before that was the only way we had been going at it at all it seemed like im not a small woman and im not a large woman either that said im very self conscious n i think thats why i was more or less seeing if other people had this same-ish issue again i dont mind it i do like the way it feels just old habits die hard for me i guess haha and im 27 n hes 29

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

riot112 said:


> hi there...im.new to this whole forum thing but i have a general question and would like everyones take on it...first off i have been married 2 years now and just recently we my husband and i have changed uo some thing is the bedroom....he is obsessed with doing it doggy style now mind you I don't really mind this position but it seems like every time for the last 2 months that's the only way he's wanted it...and everytime i ask him why he likes it ao much he gets all pissed off andd upset...i guess i just wanna kniw what the big deal is with it...and i will be the big girl and say it im afraid he might bw thinking of somwone else even thku he says hes not.... or here better yet why dont u all tell me why u like doggy so much or other positions as well


Maybe he likes the view? I like the view. He is an azz man?


----------



## riot112 (Jun 28, 2017)

Yeswecan said:


> Maybe he likes the view? I like the view. He is an azz man?


yes he is 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

leon2100 said:


> I’m guessing that my 54 years of sex with my wife (She’ll only admit to 52) has allowed me record more sex history on rear entry position from the 1960 until today than most.
> 
> As I recall, in the 1960s and part of 1970, some women’s magazine were writing that the doggie position was too animalistic and was not a loving position. And women should
> say no to their husband. Today some of those same women’s magazine tell wives to initiate the doggie position....


Well that might explain why my wife has always refused doggy style. Of course it could just be her general inhibitions, which also include giving and receiving oral and several other things she labels as perversion.:frown2:


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

riot112 said:


> i guess i just wanna kniw what the big deal is with it...and i will be the big girl and say it im afraid he might bw thinking of somwone else even thku he says hes not.... or here better yet why dont u all tell me why u like doggy so much or other positions as well


I'll be candid. In the early stages of a relationship and sexuality there is an adjustment period in which one has to mentally negotiate and reconcile years of solo pleasure with sharing that with a partner. In twenty years you will each probably find that it is really hot to gaze deeply into each other's eyes during climax, but for now it can be a little distracting. He probably just needs a little privacy back there to get things to work...

*YOU CLOSE YET BABY?*










*I think I'll now have to start all over again, can you turn the other way?*


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

Sometimes easier to tease other areas of her body than with the missionary position.

(caress her breasts and tickle her private area)


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Can I say something about the missionary position? It does get tiring for the guy. 

Ladies, get on the floor on all fours, stretch and flatten your butt out towards the floor so you are straight between your neck and knees in a half-push-up. Now, thrust your hips up and down like a man would doing missionary with his woman. 

Do that for five to eieght minutes without stopping. Then take a rest, and feel your triceps. Burn baby burn....:wink2:

It does get tiring, which is why most men like to do an alternate missionary position where we sit on our knees and pull you up to us. We can't go as deep, but it doesn't wear us out as fast. 

Doggy style allows guys to thrust faster and harder while not wearing us out. It saves our energies for other positions.


----------



## riot112 (Jun 28, 2017)

im not saying we do it only miasionary im down to try somwthing different all the time when it comes to that stuff i was more or less going with this post to see what everyone elses views on doggy is i have said it previous on here i like it just not all the time like every time we have sex i like to switch it up 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Primrose (Mar 4, 2015)

riot112 said:


> i dont mind it i do like it when we havent done it that way in a while i think i was over thinking it just seemed like i said before that was the only way we had been going at it at all it seemed like im not a small woman and im not a large woman either that said im very self conscious n i think thats why i was more or less seeing if other people had this same-ish issue again i dont mind it i do like the way it feels just old habits die hard for me i guess haha and im 27 n hes 29
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Is DS a relatively new position for the two of you? If so, that may explain why he seems to hyper-focus on just that position lately. 

I get what you are saying about insecurities. I've had three children and, while most would consider me of average to borderline athletic build, my stomach isn't nearly as toned as it once was. It rolls when I sit and, of course, shakes a little when my SO and I are in the throes of love making. It used to make me feel very insecure; I always wondered if my SO was focusing on my imperfections. But now that we have been together for an extended period of time, I'm over it. He's seen me naked several times. He knows my flaws and he is still here, so obviously it doesn't disgust him the way I feared it would. 

Try not to overanalyze so much. I can almost promise you that your husband thinks you are the most beautiful woman in his world. It's just that he is really appreciating this "new view" he has been given and is taking full advantage of it.


----------



## riot112 (Jun 28, 2017)

no its not we have done it way before all this but we are doing a different varation i guess u can call it (standing bend over vs being on all fours) 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

OP, why don't you suggest a different position. Gently find out what he likes about and suggest a position that still gives him that. Personally I am not a fan of doggy style. It might be because I am tall so sometimes the geometry doesn't work well. I feel I can get deeper with her on her back and her legs over my shoulders, which I enjoy much more. But I know some women and men really enjoy it.


----------



## riot112 (Jun 28, 2017)

we do that too and ita about the same for me on both of those idk i feel like our vell phones and social media games ect...things like on on our cell ohones have complwtely taking over our lifes anyo e can look up something ie porn and fantasize over one thing n then find something else again and do it all over again things have gotten better in the last couple days but idk we r both a little off today and last night found out a close friends son died in a horrible car accudent at the age of 16 sorry to vent n go off top here but he wont talk about it (doesnt deal well with talking when thinga like that happen or in general anymore) just needed to vent for a min

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

roof roof roof.

you like what you like. and thats all there is to it.

doesn't have to mean anything except that you like it.

now where did I bury my BONE! right here behind you!


----------

